# TCG Rates DECREASE



## Hooked (23/12/21)

Copied from an email which I received from TCG, dated 21 Dec. 2021.

"It is with much excitement that on the 26th and 27th of December, The Courier Guy will be migrating to its new software platform. This means that the customer portals you have become familiar with (The Courier Guy and XOC) will be changing and will be packed full of enhanced features, delivering an improved customer experience.

As part of this change, we have redesigned our rate structure to be simpler to use. With the new rate structure, *we have removed the regional add-on, there is an overall reduction in the rate,* which has been partially offset by a fixed fuel surcharge of 15% on prepaid accounts and 25% on 30 Day accounts.

*Notwithstanding this, there will (in most cases) be an overall saving off the current rate…*

For the migration to take place, we need to go offline for a while. This means that as of 5:00 pm on Friday the 24th of December, The Courier Guy we will be going offline; this will include our XOC platform that will go offline a little earlier at 2 pm on the 24th. This does unfortunately mean that you will not be able to process anything on our systems from 5 pm on the 24th until Tuesday morning the 28th at 08:00 am. We do not see any major technical issues on the day, we will however have our team on hand to swiftly react to any that may arise.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked (23/12/21)

I'm particularly pleased about the regional add-on being removed. I'm sure that all those who do not live in main cities will agree!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (23/12/21)

Hooked said:


> I'm particularly pleased about the regional add-on being removed. I'm sure that all those who do not live in main cities will agree!


Absolutely! I pay R175 at the moment!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/12/21)

So yeah, uhm, no.... My typical local shipping rate is R75, being an account holder. New shipping rate is supposed to be R65. Booked a new pickup this morning, was charged R85. Logged an enquiry and they're busy looking into it.

Also, seems the new system is not that in synch yet as the parcel has not been picked up yet, so there goes same day delivery. I can also not see on their new system, like I was able to on the old, whether it has been assigned to anyone yet for pickup and the local branch is mysteriously quiet on the query I raised. Teething problems is seriously at hand at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (28/12/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> So yeah, uhm, no.... My typical local shipping rate is R75, being an account holder. New shipping rate is supposed to be R65. Booked a new pickup this morning, was charged R85. Logged an enquiry and they're busy looking into it.



@YeOldeOke is also paying more than before. See  here


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/12/21)

What a crock of marketing shiite! Now customers think we should charge less for shipping coz CG mos sez.

*Rates are up. Period. All else are lies.*


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/12/21)

Hooked said:


> I'm particularly pleased about the regional add-on being removed. I'm sure that all those who do not live in main cities will agree!


I pay the same to ship to you in the boondocks as to Cape Town, Dbn et al. Never had a regional add-on. Ever, in the past 6 years.


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/12/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> I pay the same to ship to you in the boondocks as to Cape Town, Dbn et al. Never had a regional add-on. Ever, in the past 6 years.


I pay different rates on regional vs national, but probably because I have a prepaid account. That being said, I used to always just take the hit with national ones but still need to see what their new quote pricing is.


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/12/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> I pay different rates on regional vs national, but probably because I have a prepaid account. That being said, I used to always just take the hit with national ones but still need to see what their new quote pricing is.


One of the problems is they don't recognize flyers in national OVN anymore. So it's gonna be a crapshoot as to what they'll eventually charge. We'll see, we'll let it settle for a short while then have another overall look at shipping.

I just hope their service is not going the same way as The Courier from Hell.


----------



## Hooked (29/12/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> I pay the same to ship to you in the boondocks as to Cape Town, Dbn et al. Never had a regional add-on. Ever, in the past 6 years.



TCG doesn't classify Yzerfontein as Regional / outlying area. I asked them one day to explain why not (not that I was complaining - just curious) and they explained that a Regional classification depends on the number of collections/deliveries made to that town, not on the distance of the town from a main city.

Since there are many deliveries to Yzer - enough to merit TCG coming here every day, it's not classified as Regional.

I had a disagreement with @Sir Vape once. On their website one has to choose between main city and outlying area, so I chose main city, which is correct as far as TCG is concerned. I was then contacted by Sir Vape and asked to pay in the difference.

They explained that Sir Vape's classification is different from TCG, even though they're using TCG. For Sir Vape, an outlying area is anywhere outside Durban  and therefore they charge more for delivery.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (29/12/21)

The new system from The Corrupt Cuys is a mess. None of my clients from my address book(Old system) have been moved to the new system. Can't find the address of a client that I have send miltipal orders to on the new system. Took 45min to get help from their online help system.
Don't get me started on the new Fuel Charge BS

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## adriaanh (29/12/21)

Email notifications also gone now (for receiver).

So if the supplier does not fill in all the information as to what they (TCG) require then you will not get any status/movement updates on your parcel.

And even if they do, only get 1 out of e.g. 6 email updates if you lucky.

Their new system sucks!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (29/12/21)

I received an SMS from TCG this morning, saying that a parcel for me is out for delivery. However, I'm not expecting any deliveries!

Later the driver phoned me to check if I'm home, as he has to collect a parcel from me. However, I hadn't booked any collections.

Whew! Seems like the system is in a mess!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/12/21)

adriaanh said:


> Email notifications also gone now (for receiver).
> 
> So if the supplier does not fill in all the information as to what they (TCG) require then you will not get any status/movement updates on your parcel.
> 
> ...


Got a response from TCG. Usual spiel about escalating to management, etc. but then they added this: "Please note there is a 15% service fee as we have added an OTP pin to deliveries and Geo location on the booking systems.
These new features are all new benefits to your account."
So this is their justification for the higher pricing, but my point is, they should then indicate this upfront. And quite likely, fighting it will be like farting against thunder.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (30/12/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Got a response from TCG. Usual spiel about escalating to management, etc. but then they added this: "Please note there is a 15% service fee as we have added an OTP pin to deliveries and Geo location on the booking systems.
> These new features are all new benefits to your account."
> So this is their justification for the higher pricing, but my point is, they should then indicate this upfront. And quite likely, fighting it will be like farting against thunder.



This is grossly unfair, after having sent an email all about a DECREASE!!! So ... I guess most vendors will be adding this 15% to their shipping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (30/12/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Got a response from TCG. Usual spiel about escalating to management, etc. but then they added this: "Please note there is a 15% service fee as we have added an OTP pin to deliveries and Geo location on the booking systems.
> These new features are all new benefits to your account."
> So this is their justification for the higher pricing, but my point is, they should then indicate this upfront. And quite likely, fighting it will be like farting against thunder.


Their geolocation they can stick where the sun don't shine, it sucks. Googles geolocation has always been rough, now you can't amend it as it will only accept what G throws out. It is a major headache. The customer is responsible for giving the correct deliverable address and cannot complain if they don't. Now G says rd, maybe even complex, but nowhere to put the bloody complex no in for instance, it rejects it.

Service fee? I haven't seen anything about that. The fuel surcharge (what a crock) yes I've seen.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (30/12/21)

Hooked said:


> This is grossly unfair, after having sent an email all about a DECREASE!!! So ... I guess most vendors will be adding this 15% to their shipping.



The money must come from the customer, somehow, else the business dies. There are no free lunches. No vendor is happy with increasing shipping, it reduces sales.

Problem is, CG with their bullshiite have now set the vendors up for accusations of gouging.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA (30/12/21)

What a f... up. Just got a fra tic phonecall from my mom who needed to accept a package for me. The guy wanted a delivery pin. Wtf? They seem to be screwing up things big time. They were always my favourite courier, but now I'm not too sure anymore...

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (30/12/21)

Viper_SA said:


> What a f... up. Just got a fra tic phonecall from my mom who needed to accept a package for me. The guy wanted a delivery pin. Wtf? They seem to be screwing up things big time. They were always my favourite courier, but now I'm not too sure anymore...


@Viper_SA What happened re the pin. No idea where that comes from. What pin

I suppose this is an idea they migrated from the PUDO fup with pins. Very intelligent.


----------



## adriaanh (30/12/21)

New system you get a pin sent to you that you have to give the driver

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (30/12/21)

Same as the PUDO crap. Half the time the customer doesn't get a pin. Ish.


----------



## Viper_SA (30/12/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> Same as the PUDO crap. Half the time the customer doesn't get a pin. Ish.



Got an sms in my spam folder with a pin. Thankfully I hadn't deleted it yet

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/12/21)

Viper_SA said:


> What a f... up. Just got a fra tic phonecall from my mom who needed to accept a package for me. The guy wanted a delivery pin. Wtf? They seem to be screwing up things big time. They were always my favourite courier, but now I'm not too sure anymore...


This is what they referred to in the response to me. A couple of other couriers do it as well where they send a pin to the number listed on the delivery and the person accepting the delivery needs to confirm the pin back. So we may need to incorporate something into the notes area as alternative contact no for the pin if a client cannot collect themselves

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (30/12/21)

In over 6 years of using CG and sending literally thousands of parcels out, only 1 (one) was ever delivered to the wrong person. If I'm not mistaken @adriaanh was the lucky person to draw that particular short straw. It simply isn't a problem.

Enter PUDO and choas ensued, so much so that despite the saving to the customer we had to withdraw the option because of mess-ups.

Now CG decides to implement that failed system into it's - what used to be the best run logistics operation in SA - entire operation. They've just seen the mess in PUDO.

I thought ah well, it's a different team running PUDO. Maybe it is, and it's now running the whole of CG. That gives me shivers down my back.

The decision-making is scary, smacks of total ignorance and a spectacularly low IQ. I pray they are not taking a spectacular nosedive, but I'm NOT optimistic.


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/12/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> The decision-making is scary, smacks of total ignorance and a spectacularly low IQ. I pray they are not taking a spectacular nosedive, but I'm NOT optimistic.


I agree. The only thing is, they're the only one who offers affordable same day rates, which I am aware of. Previous quotes from other couriers for same day delivery, which is something our clients have gotten used to and almost expect now, have ranged from 'uhm, big no' (R550) to 'WTAF?!' (R1250)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (30/12/21)

To their credit, I've shipped 2 parcels this week with TCG, paid the usual R85 and parcels were delivered the next day. But I don't use any online thing, I just drop the parcel the old fashion way in their shop around the corner from my workplace

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (30/12/21)

I've always been happy with Pudo except for one time only, when the parcel was sent to the wrong province.

The big question now is whether Pudo is affected by TCG's system upgrade. *Has anyone used Pudo in the last few days??*


----------



## Akil (30/12/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> Same as the PUDO crap. Half the time the customer doesn't get a pin. Ish.


This happened to me yesterday, and it caused so much drama.
I use the Pudo at Sandton City, so atleast there are people there who can assist. After about 10 calls to their managers, and profuse apologies, it got sorted.
I shudder to think of those who go to lockers that do not have people on site

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mzr (30/12/21)

I have recently arranged a pudo pick up to locker and still have not received the package cannot even track it does not show anything then after waiting for 20 min I then was told they can track only on the old system and they not picking it up on the new system as i couldnt as well so i was told to call today to check up on the progress called the branch and after being on hold for 25min i gave up hopefully i would get an alert when the package arrives

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/1/22)

Tried to top up my Pudo account today, cannot do it, even after updating my app last week. Gives me errors on set amounts and when I select Custom Amount it shows "website unavailable". Think I'll give Pudo a skip for a week or two until they get their system sorted. Postnet, here we come...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (2/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Tried to top up my Pudo account today, cannot do it, even after updating my app last week. Gives me errors on set amounts and when I select Custom Amount it shows "website unavailable". Think I'll give Pudo a skip for a week or two until they get their system sorted. Postnet, here we come...



@DarthBranMuffin I think PostNet is a bit expensive. Try Pep-to-Pep, if there's one near you and the recipient. I haven't used them yet, but I've heard that they're reliable.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (2/1/22)

I've just logged on (via my laptop) to Pudo. This notice appears 



You have to click Okay, as you can't access anything else.

Nothing seems to have changed - my Profile is as it was. I was expecting map co-ordinates which I would have to find, or something, but there's nothing. My street address is registered, so I clicked Save without changing anything. No response from system. So I deleted my address and typed it in again. Clicked Save and it worked. 

But what now?? It doesn't take me to the part where I can book a delivery or collection. It simply does nothing.

Perhaps it's better on the App? I downloaded it and there is nothing on the App about using map co-co-ordinates. I can't check anything else as I don't actually need to use the system right now - I was just curious.


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/1/22)

Hooked said:


> I've just logged on (via my laptop) to Pudo. This notice appears
> 
> View attachment 247473
> 
> ...



Updated my profile on the app, logged out and tried to log back in, password not working. Tried to create a new account, says email already used. Went online and tried to reset password, says email is not registered... hahaha 1 2 3 block myself, I give up for now. I shall try again tomorrow.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/1/22)

I am so annoyed with TCG that all my addresses are lost and that I have to enter an address every time! Goodbye Courier Guy!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (2/1/22)

Hooked said:


> @DarthBranMuffin I think PostNet is a bit expensive. Try Pep-to-Pep, if there's one near you and the recipient. I haven't used them yet, but I've heard that they're reliable.


I've received packages from them a couple of times before and never had an issue. Sent once and same. The only pain is needing to go into the physical store and once when someone tried sending me something they could not find the store closest to me, so they had to choose another one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (3/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Updated my profile on the app, logged out and tried to log back in, password not working. Tried to create a new account, says email already used. Went online and tried to reset password, says email is not registered... hahaha 1 2 3 block myself, I give up for now. I shall try again tomorrow.



Oh. My. Vape.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (3/1/22)

What's happening at the moment (or not happening!!) with TCG is really bad, but spare a thought for their IT guys, who must be going through hell at the moment. Spare a thought too for the Call Centre, who is probably being flooded with calls from irate customers.

None of this was intentional, so let's cut them some flak. It's not as if parcels have gone missing - that would be a different story!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (3/1/22)

Logged my first collections for 2022 and I didn't have a issue finding the address..... Let's hope this is a good thing.

PS..... Still didn't have the option to add Vaseline on the shipping price

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/1/22)

If this was intentional it is pretty damn funny. If not 



Hooked said:


> so let's cut them some flak



flak

_noun_

1.
strong criticism.
"you must be strong enough to *take the flak* if things go wrong"

cut someone some slack

INFORMAL
allow someone some leeway in their conduct.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/1/22)

Hooked said:


> What's happening at the moment (or not happening!!) with TCG is really bad, but spare a thought for their IT guys, who must be going through hell at the moment. Spare a thought too for the Call Centre, who is probably being flooded with calls from irate customers.
> 
> None of this was intentional, so let's cut them some flak. It's not as if parcels have gone missing - that would be a different story!


Disagree. If PUDO didn't end up in a mess over the past few months, yes. But it did. No senior management that then makes a decision to implement the same crap system into their whole operation at the busiest time of year should be trusted to make a damn cup of coffee. They should be taken outside and shot.

No slack for total incompetence, sorry.


----------



## Hooked (3/1/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> If this was intentional it is pretty damn funny. If not
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well done @Puff the Magic Dragon on noticing that. Yes, I meant "slack" not "flak"! Thnx!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (3/1/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> Disagree. If PUDO didn't end up in a mess over the past few months, yes. But it did. No senior management that then makes a decision to implement the same crap system into their whole operation at the busiest time of year should be trusted to make a damn cup of coffee. They should be taken outside and shot.
> 
> No slack for total incompetence, sorry.



I agree that it shouldn't have been done in Dec.


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/22)

The new TCG system is really screwed! I scheduled a pick up in PTA. They picked up the parcel but wanted to deliver it to the same address in PTA! Phoning the office I realise all the pickups have been allocated the same tracking number! Holding thumbs they can sort it out and deliver the parcel to me tomorrow! If not the poo is going to hit the fan!

Time to find another courier company!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (4/1/22)

Booked Pudo collection this morning and it was just the same as it used to be - no problems so far. Let's see what happens when I deposit the parcel in the locker later today.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mzr (4/1/22)

Anyone here have the pudo office contact numbers as I still have not received my package collected last year on the 25 I know it is a tricky time being holidays and stuff but no one at the courier guy can tell me where my package is they said i should call pudo to check, so i really need to get in touch with them


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/1/22)

Contact TCG head office and ask them to put you through to the PUDO track and trace team. 
010 222 2300

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (4/1/22)

Hooked said:


> I agree that it shouldn't have been done in Dec.


It’s technically the best time to implement new systems because you have a decreased amount of users as opposed to a “normal” day and also all the holidays in between to iron out the rough edges. 

On the other hand, if you are operating some sort of retail outfit, it’s best to freeze all changes over any holidays and “go live” when the full development team is on standby to address and rectify and major issues without affecting your bottom line. 

Something wasn’t tested sufficiently and or some bad decisions were made but I am interested to see how long it takes for them to recover.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (4/1/22)

I have 2 orders to be shipped through to my address but on both orders, TCG sent me an email saying they failed to pick up. When I looked at the address, I realised the problem. My address and the provider’s address were sort of combined into a new address and assigned to both of us so the pick up and the delivery addresses were the same and obviously non existent

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (4/1/22)

Hooked said:


> Booked Pudo collection this morning and it was just the same as it used to be - no problems so far. Let's see what happens when I deposit the parcel in the locker later today.



*Update:* No problems depositing parcel in locker.


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/1/22)

I received a PUDO parcel today which was delivered into the locker yesterday, so seems all good. Sent one myself today, so let's see how that goes but I'm keeping positive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/1/22)

Thank you to all the Pudo Guinea Pigs... or shall we call you Pudo Pigs... will keep checking this thread as after sending 4 parcels off via postnet today, I truly hope Pudo gets back on track. Was quite an experience to speak to other human beings face to face... back in my cave I crawl!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## YeOldeOke (5/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Was quite an experience to speak to other human beings face to face... back in my cave I crawl!


@DarthBranMuffin That can be terrifying and disorienting in todays social media world, where the only live face you ever see is a pic.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/22)

Well, happy days! The parcel arrived! Thank the Pope! 2 x iPhone Pro's for my girls! Late Xmas present! Had to get them from the US of A because the local supplier had bugger all stock for months!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/1/22)

I see a few people , including @KieranD ( Vape Cartel & Tackle Cabin ) are switching to JKJ Express.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked (6/1/22)

Hooked said:


> *Update:* No problems depositing parcel in locker.



Parcel was deposited in locker on Tuesday evening. Collected by TCG on Wednesday. Received by recipient today, Thursday.
Parcel went from Yzerfontein WC to another town in the Cape.

On Monday I'll be sending to Gauteng, so we'll see how that goes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/1/22)

Alas, my PUDO experience has not been as smooth. Day 3 and they're trying to find the package...

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (6/1/22)

Hooked said:


> Parcel was deposited in locker on Tuesday evening. Collected by TCG on Wednesday. Received by recipient today, Thursday.
> Parcel went from Yzerfontein WC to another town in the Cape.
> 
> On Monday I'll be sending to Gauteng, so we'll see how that goes.


Sorry but try sending 10-15 parcels per day and see how much time you spend sorting out the mess that inevitably ensues, daily.


----------



## Hooked (6/1/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Alas, my PUDO experience has not been as smooth. Day 3 and they're trying to find the package...



Oh. My. Vape. Keep us posted!


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/1/22)

Got notified earlier. It was delivered late this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (10/1/22)

A parcel which I sent to Pretoria on Thursday, via Pudo, arrived this morning. So no worries about Pudo deliveries, but their tracking system (which is the same as TCG's) appears to be down, as no tracking details ever appeared. Just said that shipment could not be found.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/1/22)

Hooked said:


> A parcel which I sent to Pretoria on Thursday, via Pudo, arrived this morning. So no worries about Pudo deliveries, but their tracking system (which is the same as TCG's) appears to be down, as no tracking details ever appeared. Just said that shipment could not be found.



Thanks @Hooked , I'll give them a try again on my next run. 

Just had a chat to the TCG driver that dropped of my Wiener Vape order this morning: they are all so frustrated with the new system as the pin-code system is offline most of the time and they have to try and enter it later on while on the road to show the delivery has been completed. He said that December was an absolute nightmare for them too from a driver perspective with the new system and none of them can see why they changed it while the old system was in perfect working order. 

But with Pudo back on track and TCG deliveries happening, I am sure they are close to resolving all the issues that came with the changeover.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TFM (11/1/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> The new TCG system is really screwed! I scheduled a pick up in PTA. They picked up the parcel but wanted to deliver it to the same address in PTA! Phoning the office I realise all the pickups have been allocated the same tracking number! Holding thumbs they can sort it out and deliver the parcel to me tomorrow! If not the poo is going to hit the fan!
> 
> Time to find another courier company!




Try Rhenus, they are amazing and when I have trouble they sort it out very quickly.....

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Viper_SA (11/1/22)

Ordered from Vaper's Corner yesterday afternoon. Delivered before noon today via TCG. No hassles with anything.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/1/22)

TCG seems to be OK now, except local same day & ON deliveries have cost increase. How is PUDO now, still need to give people a cheaper option.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/1/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> How is PUDO now, still need to give people a cheaper option.


Had a slight hiccup with PUDO, but it was my own fault. I scheduled a locker-to-door but when the TCG delivery guy arrived to pick up other parcels, I gave that one to him too which seems to have caused confusion as the locker was never activated to say the item's been delivered. But sorted out quickly and other PUDO deliveries have gone smooth. 

All my TCG deliveries are also now back on track as they used to be and cost is about R5 more than it was last year, but seeing as I absorbed the previous increase, I brought my delivery cost in line again with what they charge (still absorbing a R0.90 difference my side, but that's minimal and it's just easier to charge flat R85 than R85.90) and I inform all my clients of the increased cost upfront so they are aware and none have complained yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/1/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Had a slight hiccup with PUDO, but it was my own fault. I scheduled a locker-to-door but when the TCG delivery guy arrived to pick up other parcels, I gave that one to him too which seems to have caused confusion as the locker was never activated to say the item's been delivered. But sorted out quickly and other PUDO deliveries have gone smooth.
> 
> All my TCG deliveries are also now back on track as they used to be and cost is about R5 more than it was last year, but seeing as I absorbed the previous increase, I brought my delivery cost in line again with what they charge (still absorbing a R0.90 difference my side, but that's minimal and it's just easier to charge flat R85 than R85.90) and I inform all my clients of the increased cost upfront so they are aware and none have complained yet.


Thanks. The local is now 86.25 + ~5% cc processing fee.


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/1/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> Thanks. The local is now 86.25 + ~5% cc processing fee.


That's interesting. I have a pre-pay account (like MTN Pay As You Go) and my quotes, local and to main cities like Durban or Cape Town) are all R86.25 final amount. Maybe look at setting something like that up. It's a pain sometimes as one needs to remember to top it up and if you don't then you find yourself sending via Rush.co.za (as TCG takes about 3 days to reflect money in your account after paying) but seems worth it cost wise. In saying that, not sure if you can go this route being a shop, but just try and find out.


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/1/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> That's interesting. I have a pre-pay account (like MTN Pay As You Go) and my quotes, local and to main cities like Durban or Cape Town) are all R86.25 final amount. Maybe look at setting something like that up. It's a pain sometimes as one needs to remember to top it up and if you don't then you find yourself sending via Rush.co.za (as TCG takes about 3 days to reflect money in your account after paying) but seems worth it cost wise. In saying that, not sure if you can go this route being a shop, but just try and find out.


Yes, it's 86.25. But how do you receive that 86.25. If by cc you pay processing fees on it. Not much, but multiply by monthly volumes.

And just to clear up for those reading, 86.25 to other main centers is economy 3-4 days, not overnight. Overnight (or 1-2days depending location) is 120 approx, not sure by cents right now. Economy you may receive it quicker, or you may not.

We are on CG's lowest rates. And we DON'T load shipping rates, we charge what we pay, or less.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/1/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> And just to clear up for those reading, 86.25 to other main centers is economy 3-4 days, not overnight. Overnight (or 1-2days depending location) is 120 approx, not sure by cents right now. Economy you may receive it quicker, or you may not.
> 
> We are on CG's lowest rates. And we DON'T load shipping rates, we charge what we pay, or less.


I concur 100%. R86.25 from Pretoria to Cape Town does not mean you will get it next day, it will take 2, 3 or 4 days (more if a weekend is involved). To Durban it's usually overnight but can also take 2-3 days.



YeOldeOke said:


> Yes, it's 86.25. But how do you receive that 86.25. If by cc you pay processing fees on it. Not much, but multiply by monthly volumes.


True that


----------



## TFM (14/1/22)

Problem that I have with TCG now is that if you do not book before 15:00 they simply don't come. Sometimes orders come in late and you can't book before 15:00... We don't have a daily collection anymore and we can't write manual waybills. This delays packages and clients get upset. I hate this new system


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/1/22)

TFM said:


> Problem that I have with TCG now is that if you do not book before 15:00 they simply don't come. Sometimes orders come in late and you can't book before 15:00... We don't have a daily collection anymore and we can't write manual waybills. This delays packages and clients get upset. I hate this new system


Maybe just put up a cutoff time for orders, then customers know anything placed after that will be processed next day. Generally they're happy with that, as long as they know upfront.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/1/22)

TFM said:


> Problem that I have with TCG now is that if you do not book before 15:00 they simply don't come. Sometimes orders come in late and you can't book before 15:00... We don't have a daily collection anymore and we can't write manual waybills. This delays packages and clients get upset. I hate this new system


I always thought it was 14:00, but checked their site now and it says 14:30:



It does state 'unless by other arrangement', so maybe contact your regional office and make alternate arrangements for later booking and pick up?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (14/1/22)

No problems with Pudo, which I've used a few times in the past few days.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/1/22)

Interesting. Got a email from TCG today. Cutting out the first two paragraphs where they talk about the migration, etc. etc. and then this:

"We have also listened to your feedback regarding the rate structures that were launched with the new Client Portal. As a result of the overwhelming response, we will be *restoring your account to the rate you were on prior to the migration on the 28th of December. *This will be effective from 24 January 2022"

This is likely only applicable to account holders like myself, etc. but still.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (16/1/22)

I hope this new change isn’t going to cause another mess…

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (17/1/22)

I collected 2 Pudo parcels today, one from Gauteng and another from Durbs. No problems.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

